

1984 the boilerplate surveillance state - gnosis
http://tante.cc/2013/03/18/1984-the-boilerplate-surveillance-state/

======
jcr
Along a similar line is the book by Niel Postman comparing and constrasting
Orwell and Huxley, "Amusing Ourselves to Death: Public Discourse in the Age of
Show Business" (1985).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amusing_Ourselves_to_Death>

